
Show HN: Gundo (my Vim undo tree visualizer) - stevelosh
http://sjl.bitbucket.org/gundo.vim/
======
stevelosh
I posted this a while ago, but I'm posting it one more time because it's now
1.0.0.

I'm fairly confident it's not going to eat anyone's data and that it's ready
for real use.

